# My sil passed away



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I recieved a call from my sister this afternoon, my sil passed away this morning. My brother and nieces were by her side. She never came out of her coma. Please remember my brother and my nieces in your prayers, the next few weeks are going to be very hard on them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this news......yes, we will keep the family in our prayers~~~~Thank you for telling us.:heart:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Paula, I'm so sorry. I pray for His perfect peace which passes all understanding to comfort you and your family during this time, and for His strength to be your strength.:grouphug:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

So sorry about your loss !


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I'm so sorry for your loss. 
hugs & prayers


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry. Please accept my condolences. I'm glad that her family was with her and am sure she knew they were there, even while in a coma. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and them.:grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Paula, you and I know that our Heavenly Father will take good care of all of his children. I will say prayers for you and all her family that they can accept God's wisdom of what is best and to accept his plan for us. Heavenly Father please comfort them in their time of need. rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. May you all find peace and comfort in each other and in the thought that she knew you all loved her very much and is no longer in pain but is finding rest and peace.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So very sorry, Paula. I will keep you and yours in my prayers during this sad time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had hoped to be home before she passed away,:smcry:we can't leave until the 24th because of dentist appointments


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry, Paula. This has got to be so hard for you and your family. Yes, I'll say a prayer for strength and comfort.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Paula, I am so very sorry. I will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Prayers going out to you and your family. What a sad time.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with your SIL's family.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this Paula. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

*So sorry for your loss Paula. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry *hugs you*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no how awful! I am so sorry for your family! I can't imagine the pain your brother, you and your family are going through.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry, Paula. My thoughts, and prayers, are with you, your brother, and your family. 

Deb


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So sorry, Paula. Please accept my condolences.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

You, your brother, and nieces are in my thoughts. :grouphug: Please know we're here for you. :heart:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am very sorry Paula to hear the sad news. Will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula i'm so sorry. I will be keeping everyone in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry. I'll keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, remembering you and your family in my prayers, may you all have peace in this time of loss.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh no 
my deepest condolences to you and your family.
I wish you a lot of strenght:grouphug::grouphug:

rayer:rayer: hugs to you
becky


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Paula i am so sorry,your in my thoughs and prayers .


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Paula please accept my deepest condolences. I am so very deeply sorry for your and your family's loss. Sending healing prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am so sorry for ur loss , my prayers are with you n ur family !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry...my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula I am so sorry. We we keep you and your entire family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. You are in my thoghts and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Paula. My prayers for peace, comfort, and strength will be there for your brother, you, and your family.

Sending love and hugs ...

Marie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am sorry for the loss (hugs)


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry Paula. I will add your family to my prayers.


----------

